# Wheel Option:Weighs Less Than Eco Wheel



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Yea I been looking at the Rage a5 from their, I didn't realize the weight difference, but that's good to know too. I just want more options without having to get wheels with blanks. Odd that they would come up with a one off wheel offset


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i personally love the eco wheel now...wasnt to sure before i bought it, but it definitely grew on me. now i think they are the nicest wheel that the cruze offers. just my opinion.


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i personally love the eco wheel now...wasnt to sure before i bought it, but it definitely grew on me. now i think they are the nicest wheel that the cruze offers. just my opinion.


I felt the same way but now every time I wash the car and shine the rims I love it!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Don't forget the stock ECO wheels are forged...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

the rs rims are pretty dope not gunna lie. 
They look even better on the ECO


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Here these trims are 18.7 lbs in 17's...all black though but they would look good on any car!

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whee...lse&filterNew=All&filterWeight=All&sort=Brand


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

How much do the A5s weigh? I dont see the weight on that site. 16 and 17 weight if anyone knows. Looking for some cheap wheels to autox with.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

I've been looking at wheels for something to run in the winter with snow tires. I found a 16" wheel at tire rack called the Focal F16 that are 17.2 lbs each. The hard part is finding tires that are anything close to the ones that come from the factory on the eco.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Go with a 17 like the factory wheel and you can still use your 215/55R17's. You should still be able to use the factory TPMS as well, depending on the stem location on the wheel.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

SlowBoost said:


> How much do the A5s weigh? I dont see the weight on that site. 16 and 17 weight if anyone knows. Looking for some cheap wheels to autox with.


I run the Rage A5s with my snow tires. If I can get into the shed this weekend I will weigh one up with the tire. I can tell you they are WAY lighter thanthe LTZ 18s.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i personally love the eco wheel now...wasnt to sure before i bought it, but it definitely grew on me. now i think they are the nicest wheel that the cruze offers. just my opinion.


I've thought of watching out for a set of eco wheels and having a second set for my LTZ...I think they're sharp!


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> I've thought of watching out for a set of eco wheels and having a second set for my LTZ...I think they're sharp!


They are sharp, too bad their so expensive! I'm not thrilled about spending another $1000 on wheels and snow tires but my other half won't have it any other way.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

I wish my other half was like that


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

My other half wanted me to get the cruze, I wanted a Cobalt SS Turbo. Compromise: I get to do whatever I want to my cruze right away....Needless to say, I have rims on the way, tune on the way, I have cai, dp/mid pipe!


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> My other half wanted me to get the cruze, I wanted a Cobalt SS Turbo. Compromise: I get to do whatever I want to my cruze right away....Needless to say, I have rims on the way, tune on the way, I have cai, dp/mid pipe!


 
I think your better off with a cruze anyway. So many options and buttons. I'm going to be in heaven, can't wait! I will be interested to hear how these tunes work out and also let me know how the exhaust sounds.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

I wanted the Cobalt SS too. Glad I ended up with the Cruze instead. So much more reliable and solid. I hear a lot of complaints of rattles in those Cobalts. But they are fast.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

sedanman said:


> I wanted the Cobalt SS too. Glad I ended up with the Cruze instead. So much more reliable and solid. I hear a lot of complaints of rattles in those Cobalts. But they are fast.


Haha I like fast!


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> I think your better off with a cruze anyway. So many options and buttons. I'm going to be in heaven, can't wait! I will be interested to hear how these tunes work out and also let me know how the exhaust sounds.


Sounds stock.....until you give it gas


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

here's a nice little site I found that has a incredible list in spreadsheet format of wheels and their weights. It has something like 4000+ wheels on it, I download the list, then sorted the list by sizes and then weights, it worked out great and gave me some ideas for some different wheels to mount up. Its alot of digging and googling and when you get done your head will hurt.. I promise.

hope it helps  

WheelWeights.net - Database of Wheel Weights


----------

